
Future of transportation - punnerud
https://medium.com/@punnerud/the-future-of-transportation-169e8b51eff9
======
softwarehippie
Pretty shallow analysis, how AVs will be deployed depends very much on the
region and how it complements with existing infrastructure (especially outside
the US). I can already travel at 200km/h while working in a train today - that
does not make me want to move further out of a city. AVs will have a
tremendous impact when it comes to last-mile connectivity or supporting a more
suburban life-style, but the impact on public transportation will be limited
IMHO.

I can recommend the series from a16z on the wider impact of AVs
[https://a16z.com/2018/02/03/autonomy-ecosystem-frank-chen-
su...](https://a16z.com/2018/02/03/autonomy-ecosystem-frank-chen-summit/)

